# The most anticlimactic final boss ever



## Digitalpotato (Jun 19, 2009)

You know the feeling. You have all this buildup to a battle you hope would be entirely epic be it in any genre of a game that has a final boss. Either it's nonexistant and doesn't make you feel rewarded at all or it's just one big letdown due to it being easy.


Now while I know many fire emblem fans say that Sacred Stones's final boss is rather anticlimactic, in order for characters to be taking him down in one hit they'd have to be like level 20/20 and buffed with supports and all that stuff, plus I didn't bother with that and had to take him down with numerous characters. I think there are worse. 

No, not Medeus even if Marth criticaled and killed him in one hit, he was level 29. No, not Idoun when a relatively low level Roy could two-shot her, There's one worse. Beld, Berd, Beldo, or Berdo, whoever's translating it. IN my opinion, he's gotta be the most anticlimactic final boss ever. (Not counting Ganon in the CD-I Zeldas) Beldo is like an upgraded Trash mob. And having some overpowered skills like that meteor-whatever that would allow Mareeta to hit him ten times with the right sword doesn't help. He at least had a decent stage, unlike Idoun. 


Another rather anticlimactic final boss is that undead king or whatever in Clive Barker's undying. But more or less all the bosses in that game are easy. 

Darth Traya is also very easy. Maybe it's cause I had a Jedi Weapon Master and something happened the first time I fought her, so I just beat her up whiel she stood there going "DUUUUUUUHHHHH" while the lightsabers got stuck behind a wall. 

Oh and Final Fantasy legend. I have no idea why I didn't shut that game off but when I got the the final boss, I selected "Saw" by accident and literally killed him in one hit. :O
...SERIOUSLY WHAT THE FUCK?! (And no, I did this back in the days before Gamefaqs and had no idea why the Useless Useful Item actually worked on him.)


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNUNLh2YF9Q


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 19, 2009)

In during obvious cho-fuck. someone beat me to it.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2009)

The Smoke Jaguars at the end of MechWarrior 3.

Frank Horrigan from Fallout 2 was a lamer, too.

And ANY FIGHTING GAME ENDBOSS.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 19, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNUNLh2YF9Q



That's not the easiest boss ever cause you have to press a button. 

The real easiest boss ever (fast forward to 1:50)- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymz388ojJiw&feature=related

Also: FFX. The last boss pissed me right the fuck off. Zombie attack...curaga...9999 damage....repeat when needed...kill itself. Fuck you Yu Yevon! ]:<



Tycho said:


> The Smoke Jaguars at the end of MechWarrior 3.
> 
> Frank Horrigan from Fallout 2 was a lamer, too.
> 
> And ANY FIGHTING GAME ENDBOSS.



This boss was hard if you didn't cheat like this cheeky fuck and have unlimited blue shit cause you need the nun chucks to win- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikZaYOxY4kA


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 19, 2009)

I remember how the final boss from Drill Dozer goes down in a _single hit_:

- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YO-BgI2Mcpk (prolonged)
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3mFZv5oECU (abridged)

But actually... given the circumstances, that hit felt _damn good_.


----------



## Dayken (Jun 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTAW2She2Nk  Skip to about 1:40

Though in all fairness, this series has a tradition of making the final boss a joke.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 19, 2009)

Genesis Avatar in Crisis Core... JUST BECAUSE it takes so damn long to kill him.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 19, 2009)

Dayken said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTAW2She2Nk  Skip to about 1:40
> 
> Though in all fairness, this series has a tradition of making the final boss a joke.



The fucking asteroids spewing volcanoes are like "Fuck you!" every time I play that game. ]:<


----------



## Darkwing (Jun 20, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Genesis Avatar in Crisis Core... JUST BECAUSE it takes so damn long to kill him.



Bullshit.

That battle was epic. Crisis Core in general is epic, factually.

And if your battling a final boss, would you want a long, epic battle, or a shitty 5 minute one?


----------



## Darkwing (Jun 20, 2009)

Also, the most anti-climatic final boss is Oblivion's, no goddamn doubt.

The boss does look epic, but you don't even get to fight him, you, instead, watch Martin Septim fight him.

The battle between Septim and the boss is ten goddamn seconds, and lacks climactic and epicness.

I mean, sure, the idea of Martin turning into a dragon and kicking Dagon's ass is epic, but Bethesda just shat on it, badly.


----------



## Holsety (Jun 20, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> There's one worse. Beld, Berd, Beldo, or Berdo, whoever's translating it. IN my opinion, he's gotta be the most anticlimactic final boss ever. (Not counting Ganon in the CD-I Zeldas) Beldo is like an upgraded Trash mob. And having some overpowered skills like that meteor-whatever that would allow Mareeta to hit him ten times with the right sword doesn't help. He at least had a decent stage, unlike Idoun.



Yeah Beldo sucks I think they planned on having some kind of monster for the final and then cut it :X


Mass Effect, Saren was just a fancied up Geth Stalker/Ghost


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 20, 2009)

The Great Giana Sisters.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrRHAisdIRg

Great classic game, but not even the Hulk's final boss is more anti-climactic.


----------



## AlexX (Jun 20, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Yeah Beldo sucks I think they planned on having some kind of monster for the final and then cut it :X


Yeah, kinda funny they go as far as to put in the dialogue, but not even the sprites for it. Didn't even seem to see the need to buff Beldo just so he'd be a semi-challenging end to what is hands-down the toughest in the series (though FEDS's 5-star "Merciless" difficulty gives it a run for its money).


----------



## Azure (Jun 20, 2009)

I have to say Frank Fontaine in BioShock.  Sure, the game has a good story line and creepy ass gameplay, but fuck me if he wasn't even challenging.  I didn't even die once, I just wailed on his ass with explosive buckshot and he went down so easy, it was a joke.  I even walloped him with the wrench a good few times, just to be sporting about giving him a chance to hit me, but he never followed through with it.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8suiHpEq_DQ

if anyone remembers this game kudos to you. >.> i actually owned and beat this so i can say he is easy >:


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 20, 2009)

They had a monster instead of Beldo? Then that would explain why Beldo is about as easy as Gharnef if not even Easier. (I one shot Gharnef. Seriously.)


----------



## pheonix (Jun 20, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8suiHpEq_DQ
> 
> if anyone remembers this game kudos to you. >.> i actually owned and beat this so i can say he is easy >:



I used to have that game. The game was pretty easy unless you went through it without armor like I did. The gladiator battle was fucking hard without armor. lol Also pink poodle dog is win.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 20, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I used to have that game. The game was pretty easy unless you went through it without armor like I did. The gladiator battle was fucking hard without armor. lol Also pink poodle dog is win.


Kudos to you lol the only hard part was the first boss. Unless you knew what you were doing he would kill you Dx


----------



## pheonix (Jun 20, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> Kudos to you lol the only hard part was the first boss. Unless you knew what you were doing he would kill you Dx



The raptors in the beginning are technically the first boss and it was a bitch to beat a bunch of them. I can't remember if you can beat them all cause it's been forever. The bug thing in the swamp was pretty hard though but the second time you fight him was even harder.


----------



## AlexX (Jun 20, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> They had a monster instead of Beldo?


There's dialogue in the data listed as "monster", but there's no stats or sprites for it. It could have been dropped early on, though I'd have still preferred they make him at least REASONABLY powerful to compensate the loss (the only thing intimidating about him is his Stone spell, which while effectively an instakill, lowers his speed down to 0, does not allow him to fight back if attacked, and his defenses aren't exactly impressive either).



> Then that would explain why Beldo is about as easy as Gharnef if not even Easier. (I one shot Gharnef. Seriously.)


And that's why Gharnef was never the final boss.


----------



## Dayken (Jun 20, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> The Great Giana Sisters.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrRHAisdIRg
> 
> Great classic game, but not even the Hulk's final boss is more anti-climactic.



The Hulk's final boss was incredibly anti-climatic, but also oddly satisfying. Knocking a defenseless schmuck down a shaft with one uppercut was pretty nice after the rest of that nightmare of a game.


----------



## Envy (Jun 20, 2009)

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/AnticlimaxBoss

Just needed to link that for you guys :0


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 20, 2009)

I really thought Majora's mask was pretty anticlimactic compared to Gannon on OoT, with or without the Oni mask.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2009)

That big mutated blob thing in Resident Evil 2.

Press fire. Press fire. Press fire. Hey you win!

Also Shub-chubshibob in Quake. The level is tricky, but Shubby herself doesn't actually attack. At all. Just sits there waving some tentacles and looking freaky.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 20, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> I really thought Majora's mask was pretty anticlimactic compared to Gannon on OoT, with or without the Oni mask.



I agree.

Some of my choices:

Valmar from Grandia II, moar like stun to kill.

Mithos from Tales of Symphonia.

Bowser from Super Mario Sunshine.

Andross from Starfox Adventures.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 20, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> I really thought Majora's mask was pretty anticlimactic compared to Gannon on OoT, with or without the Oni mask.


Zelda final bosses pretty much always suck. Except Ganondorf in Wind Waker.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 20, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> That big mutated blob thing in Resident Evil 2.
> 
> Press fire. Press fire. Press fire. Hey you win!


 
I remember the first time I fought G5 I was in danger, and all I had was a pistol and a rocket launcher.

I think this is more like the final boss of FF7. Everyone knows Safer Sephiroth was the true final boss, but the final fight was just there just because. As with RE2, Tyrant was the true final boss, but a few extra zombies and G-Jelly were thrown in to keep you on your toes.

Speaking of anticlimatic bosses, although it's not a final boss, I want to include Plant 42 and Neptune from the first RE.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 20, 2009)

Envy said:


> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/AnticlimaxBoss
> 
> Just needed to link that for you guys :0



Dammit, I've spent over 3 hours browsing Tropes articles because of you....


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 20, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Dammit, I've spent over 3 hours browsing Tropes articles because of you....


Ha!
I stopped at 2 hours!


----------



## Envy (Jun 20, 2009)

When I first found that site, all my free time was taken up for weeks XD
Count yourselves lucky.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 20, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Dammit, I've spent over 3 hours browsing Tropes articles because of you....



...by now, make that 8 hours.

Damn it, there go my plans for today.


----------



## Fenra (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd have to say Lucien from Fable 2, shot him in the face before he could even finish talking, didnt expect him to just die! was waiting for a big old sword fight, oh well, was funny though


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFYIukj_7Uk

one of the best games....hard everywhere else BUT here xD still funny though


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jun 20, 2009)

Fable 2 had the most worst boss ever


----------



## pheonix (Jun 20, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFYIukj_7Uk
> 
> one of the best games....hard everywhere else BUT here xD still funny though



That game was awesome. I had lots of fun playing it when I got done with the first MGS.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 20, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Fable 2 had the most worst boss ever


Never beat it. I got pretty annoyed once the game started spamming that horrible tree-man boss thing that takes like 20 minutes to kill, though.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 20, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That game was awesome. I had lots of fun playing it when I got done with the first MGS.


i just got it again for the psp...its still funny to hear the dialouge xD


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 20, 2009)

Speaking of anticlimactic, one article on the Tropes wiki quoted a short passage from an old-school text adventure game... I don't recall the exact phrasing as copypasted on the wiki but it was something like this:



> > Kill dragon
> _With what, your bare hands?_
> > Yes
> _Congratulations!  The dragon is now dead._


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 20, 2009)

Guilty Spark from Halo 3.  I guess he was the final boss.  :C


----------



## pheonix (Jun 20, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> i just got it again for the psp...its still funny to hear the dialouge xD



It's on the PSP? =O And the dialogue was the best. so many laughs. I remember the stain glass boss in the beginning and how ridiculously easy he was...actually all the bosses where. XD


----------



## Lukar (Jun 20, 2009)

pheonix said:


> It's on the PSP? =O And the dialogue was the best. so many laughs. I remember the stain glass boss in the beginning and how ridiculously easy he was...actually all the bosses where. XD



Yeah. :3 They remade it.

Damn... Now I want to play Medieval. Thanks alot. D<


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 21, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Yeah. :3 They remade it.
> 
> Damn... Now I want to play Medieval. Thanks alot. D<



it was well worth the 9$ i paid for it xP and after spending 1 and a half hours fighting the final boss in Star Ocean: The Last Hope (which by the way is rather how can i put this...redundant....i refuse to spoil it for anyone) i got a little bit of playtime in while the unskippable credits were rolling lol


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jun 21, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Darth Traya is also very easy. Maybe it's cause I had a Jedi Weapon Master and something happened the first time I fought her, so I just beat her up whiel she stood there going "DUUUUUUUHHHHH" while the lightsabers got stuck behind a wall.



If you think the confrontation with Darth Traya is only about combat, you are wrong. Facing her is 90% verbal sparring and 10% fighting. She's hard to kill, though, unless you manage to confuse the sabers, like you did.

It's the same stuff with Atris. Confronting her for the first time on Telos is a boss fight in itself, except fought with words and ideas. Any lesser game would have a fight sequence there. Not the case with Obsidian.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 21, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Guilty Spark from Halo 3.  I guess he was the final boss.  :C


From the things people say you wouldn't even know Halo 3 _had_ a final boss.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 21, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> If you think the confrontation with Darth Traya is only about combat, you are wrong. Facing her is 90% verbal sparring and 10% fighting. She's hard to kill, though, unless you manage to confuse the sabers, like you did.
> 
> It's the same stuff with Atris. Confronting her for the first time on Telos is a boss fight in itself, except fought with words and ideas. Any lesser game would have a fight sequence there. Not the case with Obsidian.



The "fight" with the Master in Fallout is infinitely more satisfying if you DON'T go in turbo-plasma-rifles a-blazin'.  I like that.  If I want mindless big-bad-boss-fights I'll play Chrono Trigger or some damn FPS.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 21, 2009)

The World Ends With You.

TAP TAP TAP TAP TAP PRESS OCCASIONAL BUTTON TAP TAP TAP TAP WIN!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 21, 2009)

Lunar Knights.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jun 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> The "fight" with the Master in Fallout is infinitely more satisfying if you DON'T go in turbo-plasma-rifles a-blazin'.  I like that.  If I want mindless big-bad-boss-fights I'll play Chrono Trigger or some damn FPS.



First time along I didn't even meet him.

Just went straight for the nuke.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 21, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> First time along I didn't even meet him.
> 
> Just went straight for the nuke.



Missed out on interesting bits of storyline (and Fallout was a story-driven game).  Oh well.  That's what repeated playthroughs are for.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jun 21, 2009)

Indeed. But that's what I call open-endedness (and most of the exposition is done in the Glow and Mariposa).


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 21, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The World Ends With You.
> 
> TAP TAP TAP TAP TAP PRESS OCCASIONAL BUTTON TAP TAP TAP TAP WIN!


Uh, no, this is about anticlimactic bosses not easy ones.  And if you weren't playing that battle on Easy mode to begin with, you must've had a deck full of stuff like Force Rounds or Energy Rounds, not to mention armor granting you allsorts of buffs like Renegeration III/IV.

Me, I beat Draco Cantus the first time on Lv.40 (Normal) but I only got the Easy prize for that battle, and fact is that Rhyme was my power hitter in that battle, nothing else could maintain her level of damage per hit.  Yeah, even though it was a bottom-screen only fight it still felt righteous impressive.

IMHO, I think Panthera Cantus is TWEWY's anticlimactic battle . . . it's the ultimate boss and what do you get?  Palette swaps of Leo and Tigris, with basically the _exact same attacks_ as the originals.  They do hit pretty damn hard (even on Easy mode) but couldn't Square/Jupiter at least have picked a more rockin' music track for the battle?  Battle against Leo Cantus not only was a single defining moment of awesome but it had the music track ("Someday") to match.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 21, 2009)

i dunno if this counts as anticlimactic or not but...

Star Ocean: The Last Hope...you fight the same guy twice..albeit he gets strong but its the same guy same weakness' same strategy


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 22, 2009)

The last boss in Prey, and the final boss in the major story line of TES Oblivion.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Jun 22, 2009)

my opinion, Sephiroth final boss fight. You take out his safer form, Cloud is sucked through the lifestream and all you need to do is omnislash. Even if you cheat and use Aeris and her great gospal, he goes down at 128 hp, omnislash was so unnessercery. What they should have done is CG Cloud omnislashing Sephiroth and make it one long CG scene. Adding an extra battle scene is just wastful


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, yeah.  That was an event battle and not a real one, so....


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 22, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Valmar from Grandia II, moar like stun to kill.



Yes, the endboss was pretty much a joke compared to some of the other bosses late in the game, such as that 3 faced creature...major PITA unless you kill the healing face first.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 22, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> If you think the confrontation with Darth Traya is only about combat, you are wrong. Facing her is 90% verbal sparring and 10% fighting. She's hard to kill, though, unless you manage to confuse the sabers, like you did.
> 
> It's the same stuff with Atris. Confronting her for the first time on Telos is a boss fight in itself, except fought with words and ideas. Any lesser game would have a fight sequence there. Not the case with Obsidian.



Wait, Traya's verbal sparring? Errrr did I miss something? or did you get her confused with Sion because you have to convince Sion that he can be defeated before he actually goes down. (And gets weaker every time. I once criticaled his health away in One Hit) 

And I've fought her other times, without confusing her lightsabers. Just getting rid of them is easy enough without confusing them. Killing either her lightsabers or her (Standing there going "DUUUUUUR" for the second half) ends the fight.


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Jun 22, 2009)

AVP2 the merc Captain guy who is the final boss for the Predator Campaign. I killed him with one of those Barbed remote grenades.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jun 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I have to say Frank Fontaine in BioShock.  Sure, the game has a good story line and creepy ass gameplay, but fuck me if he wasn't even challenging.  I didn't even die once, I just wailed on his ass with explosive buckshot and he went down so easy, it was a joke.  I even walloped him with the wrench a good few times, just to be sporting about giving him a chance to hit me, but he never followed through with it.



Is that what you did? I just used the Chemical Thrower's Electric Gel on his first two forms, then napalm'd him to death on his final form.


----------



## RocketxKnighter (Jun 29, 2009)

hmm I think the most pathetic boss battle has to be.

Sephiroth FF7, Bowser SMB. House of the dead overkill final boss, GTA4, Gouken and akuma from street fighter 4

there are more but I can't remember anymore, I would say the only boss in Portal is easy but it has the most funnies dialog in any game like GTA series lmfao.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jun 29, 2009)

Guilty Sparks Halo 3
Lucien Fable 2
And
http://www.kongregate.com/games/Mazapan/you-have-to-burn-the-rope
all fun games.


----------



## Azure (Jun 29, 2009)

Zero_Point said:


> Is that what you did? I just used the Chemical Thrower's Electric Gel on his first two forms, then napalm'd him to death on his final form.


That and armor piercing rounds from the machine gun.  I didn't even have to pick the strongest weapons to kill him.  Weak.


----------



## Kero (Jul 1, 2009)

Eternal Sonata for the 360.  BUT ONLY FOR THE 360.  It almost seemed like a mistake, having to only fight the Ruined Body at the top of the final dungeon.  That's why they revised it in the PS3 version.

You're supposed to have to fight Count Waltz--the original major bad guy--and the Ruined Body at the same time.  The hulking beast that is the Ruined Body is pathetically easy by itself.  What a slow bitch.

Also, without the additional boss to fight simultaneously, the story is what makes this anticlimactic.  You just come up to it... everyone stares at it... and then "IKUZO!"  *FIGHT*  But when there's Count Waltz to fight, too... zomg, dialogue that proves each character's motive to overcome the evil.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 1, 2009)

I agree with AzurePhoenix about Fontaine, even on hard he was a pushover. 

Lucien from Fable was disappointing, he could have at least summoned a tough monster for the player to fight - like a killer music box or something.

The Firstborn from Clive Barker's Jericho was too easy once you figured out what to do, and that ending was pure garbage.

Al Mualim from Assassin's Creed, I just countered his first attack with the hidden blade and he died in one hit. 

The last robot fight in Lost Planet was pretty awful, but that was because the controls were crap. 

and Dr. Breen from Half-life 2.


----------



## Q-Lok (Jul 1, 2009)

Mostly any Legend of Zelda final boss does this for me.  The rest of the game has well-varied difficulty and all that, but the final bosses tend to be really simple to beat.  Of course, this could be because I tend to (accidentally or otherwise) spoil the endings for myself long before I actually get to them in the game.  Worst offender in this category by far is Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX.  Get either of the tunics, especially the red one (to make Shadow Ganon die _even faster_), and know the correct attack sequence, and you can kill all six of Nightmare Shadow's forms inside of about a minute.


----------

